# A new Addition!



## mattyc (7 Sep 2009)

my Mrs decided she wanted a pet because i have my fish. we went for a trip to The Reptile Room and came back with a 4ft vivarium and a baby bearded dragon (called BeeBee).

This is Him,


----------



## altaaffe (7 Sep 2009)

Very nice.

Must be depressing for you though - seeing another glass box in the room with no water, fish & plants in it.


----------



## mattyc (7 Sep 2009)

yes i just want to get the hose pipe out and fill it up. dont thing he or the Mrs would like that though  

This is his house,


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Sep 2009)

MattyC 

Look on the bright side - there is some water within the tank "a water bowl" not quite big enough for any fish or plants, I could have understood your logic if you had come home with some turtles - not a much water as an fish tank - but more water than a drinking bowl.

Paul.


----------



## Themuleous (7 Sep 2009)

Very nice, I could see myself coming home with a new hobby if I ever visited the Reptile Room 

I would probably get a dart frog then at least I could have some emersed growth anubias, cryps and echs in the tank 

Sam


----------



## bugs (7 Sep 2009)

His tank looks a little bare. Apparently they're in to aquariums, perhaps a nano? Seems a shame to waste the light...


----------



## mattyc (7 Sep 2009)

he is only 12 cm long and the viv is 4ft 120 cm long. but he will grow to nearly 2 ft.


----------



## glenn (7 Sep 2009)

you could allways turn it in to a propagating tank, if any thing should happen to him  
whats the reptile room like, i have only seen pics and it looks so professional.


----------



## mattyc (7 Sep 2009)

they all know their stuff and it is as profesionak as it looks. all the animals look verry helpfull which is what you want from any shop!!


----------



## Gill (7 Sep 2009)

Cool, Really Like beardies. 
rob (r+s aquatics) usually lets me handle his big female 5+years old. Very Mild mannered and very handable sp?.


----------



## chilled84 (7 Sep 2009)

I know this has nothing to do with this post but im hopeing u can help. Im real stuck. Its my first time here and cant upload pictures! HELP! please. Be apreciated.


----------



## glenn (7 Sep 2009)

welcome to the forum!   
have a look here-->http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=2618&p=28130&hilit=posting+picture#p28130


----------



## chilled84 (7 Sep 2009)

Thank you so much. And thanks for welcome. Im soo new at this forum and at the hobby. This is my first tank, Took on alot for first tank too. Hope u visit my post in pics hopefully! Cheers.


----------



## mattyc (8 Sep 2009)

He had his first bath last night, i think he liked it. he then fell asleap in his towel waching tv.


----------



## ScottYalloP (9 Sep 2009)

So kool ive always wanted a bearded dragon but never had the room to keep them     , with 4 tanks running i don't think id be allowed lol.
keep us updated


----------



## mattyc (10 Sep 2009)

i am doing weekly updated picks to see how much he grows will put some more up soon. Thanks    8)


----------



## mr. luke (14 Sep 2009)

Nice beardie 
Only thing i could suggest is if there isnt already one, make a space along the front ..... they like to run if they have the space


----------



## mattyc (15 Sep 2009)

their is a log in the right back corner and the left and front is open. thanks for the idea i will keep it clear for him.


----------

